# Winter Car Care Tips



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*Winter Car Care:* What I Do. (Adam from Adam's Polish)

What is the best way to prepare your vehicle for winter? Why bother? Because driving your vehicle in the rain, snow, and mud certainly takes its toll on your finish... less washing, more dirt, salted roads, etc.

Here is what I do to prepare our vehicles for winter:

Wash and Clay the vehicle, especially the glass.

Apply a heavy coat of our Invisible Undercarriage Spray to the wheel wells. (This helps prevent corrosion from the wet weather and salted roads. Also, it keeps your wheel wells easy to clean.)

Apply an extra thick coat of VRT to your plastic and rubber, especially in the door jambs. This keeps them from freezing shut.

Machine apply a coat of our polymer sealant, the Machine SuperWax, or, 2 coats of our Americana Premium Paste Wax. (Important to keep a sealant or wax on vehicles that experiences winter driving, as it makes them easier to clean. Also, a slick, protected finish will minimize scratching when the inevitable touch happens, when the vehicle is super dirty.)

Apply Brilliant Spray Glaze to the windows, inside and out. Let haze for 30 minutes, then remove. (Keeps the glass from fogging, and keeps the glass sealed, so water beads, and runs off the windscreen.)

Thoroughly clean the interior, and apply a heavy coat of Leather & Interior Dressing to the door panels, dash, and any leather upholstery. (Muddy, dirty winters take a toll on the interior, and dressing before it gets nasty makes it easy to clean later!)


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

great tips !!! .i plan on doing a nice winter prep soon . but im thinking concorso 2 coats . then a top up mid winter..


----------

